# Anyone fish the beach?



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Did anyone fish the beach this past week end? Good or bad action?
I am trying get a trip together this week and was wanting to hear some reports.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Fish were caught off the beach at HI.


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

Fish were in gorda too


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Nada in Surfside yesterday.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Caught one 27" Red at Surfside this morning. The wind is howling and the water is rough. I thought it was going to be a good day,maybe tuesday.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Bryan Beach/Quintana today.....nasty! Lots of quick rollers, not the cleanest water, nada! Tough all week except maybe Wednesday. Later in the week...downright [email protected]@y!


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

fultonswimmer said:


> Bryan Beach/Quintana today.....nasty! Lots of quick rollers, not the cleanest water, nada! Tough all week except maybe Wednesday. Later in the week...downright [email protected]@y!


The water was real clean at Surfside but it was a nasty surf, had to clean my glasses every 10 minutes.


----------



## UTAmg2010 (Jul 16, 2011)

Real nice Saturday but couldn't catch anything I threw everything imaginable plus live shrimp an mullet


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I have the itch bad to go surf fishing, but reports are still looking spotty. So I am holding off a little longer, maybe after a couple of more cold fronts.
It should be really good soon for bull reds.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

I hit Galveston today. The Surf was all jacked up. So I fished the end of the seawall (East). I had no luck. I threw everything you can think of but nothing. Then I fished West Bay. It was the same there. I fished Gulps, Shrimp,Tops,Ect... and Nothing. I did see a nice red Tailing in the distance. I threw over that way but he wasn’t interested.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

I fished Surfside Fri afternoon thru Sun noon. Fri afternoon/Sat am were fairly calm surf but the tide was out pretty quick. I managed to get 2 slot reds and 2 specs on live mullet. Live mullet were non-existent in the afternoon surf so I saved a few for Sun morning. Sat night, the wind was howling and almost blew my tent over. Woke up Sun morning to find my aerator with live mullet I was saving had run out and they were all dead.
Tried to castnet some fresh ones but they were nowhere to be seen. Anyway, I had some dead mullet and a few dead shrimp left over. The surf was rough, so I started casting dead shrimp in the 1st gut. Got 5 whiting in less than an hour. Saved 3 of them for future bait. When the shrimp ran out, I started throwing the dead mullet into the 2nd gut as the tide went out. Got a good size blue runner, which I also saved for shark bait. That's about the jist of my weekend. Tough, tough fishing. :work:


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Almost forgot, I also got a small black drum Sun am on shrimp. And NO HARDHEADS all weekend! I guess the surf was too rough for 'em.


----------



## Stooge (Sep 14, 2012)

I went to the beach side of 8 Mile Road Friday evening with my daughters. It was a gorgeous night and the surf was fairly flat. Didn't catch a lot (gaftop, croaker, hardheads), but one of my girls reel in a 22" fat black drum. That was the first "big" fish she has caught and didn't stop smiling for hours.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good for her Stooge, catching a big fish is a memory maker.

I see there are two camps here, one bigger camp is trout/slot reds/flounder/panfish in the surf type fishermen.
And then a few sharkers who put out big baits.

I guess I am an old school bull red fisherman when I fish the surf.
I try to get out four big rods, 10' to 12', and one bait rod for whiting.

I cast net around and try to get some fresh mullet or shad and hope to catch whiting on the gulp strip baited small rod.
A whiting head is my favorite bait for a bull red, though I try to get a little of everything out there to see what they like that day.


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

I fished Brian beach a my secrete mile marker Saturday, ended up catching 3 bulls, 1 slot, 2 whiting, 2 32" black tips, 1 22" Spanish mac. Surf was a little rough. Had to swim to the second bar and cast to the third bar. Over all it was a pretty good day.


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

Man, Wish I was able to get down and fish. Rough or not, need to feel a fish on line soon!!!!


----------



## joshchevy (Sep 3, 2012)

Looks like the surf may be flat this weekend. Enjoy catching some reds, but I'm really wanting to bring some flatties back in the ice chest. Hell some slots and flatties would be really nice!


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

shadslinger said:


> A whiting head is my favorite bait for a bull red, though I try to get a little of everything out there to see what they like that day.


I never seem to get anything on whiting heads or tail, just the middle meat. I may have to reconsider just chucking them from now on.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

spicyitalain, I have had days were the middle section was the bait they wanted hands down. But most of the time the head is the overall producer for me.
I think it has to do with it being a hard bait that small don't peck apart, so a good big bait is out there for a bull red all of the time.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

X2 I catch more Bull Reds on the heads, then second the middle section and last the tails. The colder weather I start fishing Crabs too.


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

fubarredz said:


> I fished Brian beach a my secrete mile marker Saturday, ended up catching 3 bulls, 1 slot, 2 whiting, 2 32" black tips, 1 22" Spanish mac. Surf was a little rough. Had to swim to the second bar and cast to the third bar. Over all it was a pretty good day.


What did they eat?


----------

